# Swimming after IUI/IVF



## Imaan

Hi ladies,

I am having IUI this Thursday and I usually go swimming on Fridays... I can give it a miss this week but there is also an event at Water World on Saturday. I really don't want to miss it. 

So, my questions are:

- is it ok to swim after IUI/IVF? (when I say 'safe' I mean will it effect success rates)

- if not, how long should I wait to resume swimming?


Many thanks :flower:


----------



## urchin

I've just had IVF (am in the 2WW) and have been advised not to have baths as they can increase the infection rate - I'm sure the same rules would apply for swimming

Best to check with your clinic how long you need to refrain for x


----------



## Imaan

Ahh really? I wonder why that is because I guess IUI is just like getting pregnant the 'natural' way. 

Thanks for your reply :flower:


----------



## urchin

I _think_ it's because the catheter passes through the cervix into the uterus.
In natural conception, only microscopic sperm go through - but I guess that the catheter breaching the mucus plug maybe leaves a small gap that can allow infection through?


----------



## Imaan

Ahh that's interesting. I didn't even know we had a mucous plug until we get pregnant. I was just reading that water can't enter the vagina during swimming or bathing... that's why tampons don't absorb water when we swim with them.


----------



## urchin

that's odd - cuz if I have a bath (or swim) with a tampon in, it always gets soggy!


----------



## Imaan

urchin said:


> that's odd - cuz if I have a bath (or swim) with a tampon in, it always gets soggy!

Lol really? :haha: I presumed they didn't because I was planning on going swimming in a couple of weeks time (during my period)... as I read online that it was ok to swim whilst wearing a tampon. It's a good thing you mentioned it otherwise that would have been a very embarrassing moment in the pool :blush:


----------



## urchin

it is ok to swim with one, but they do get a bit soggy ... I've never tried it on a full flow day (but then I've never felt like swimming on a full flow day!) but certainly have on the last couple of light days and have found the tampon got wet .... nothing leaked though!


----------



## drsquid

yeah the tampon gets a bit soggy but it is perfect for swimming, you jsut wanna change it after cause it wont hold much more. yeah i dunno about iui and swimming (or baths). never thought to ask. i sit in my tub almost every night to relax before bed


----------



## Soili

How about using softcup or mooncup??


----------



## SunUp

I have swam with a tampon in-I just put a new one in before, and then again after. It definitely does get wet, but it still works great and I've never had any 'problems'


----------

